# الأســــره وأطفــالهــا والكنيســــه



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

الأســــره وأطفــالهــا والكنيســــه             

طفل اليوم هو ( رجل وأمرأه المستقبل )

طفل اليوم يمكن أن يكون عالما أو فاشلا

طفل اليوم سيخرج للغد للعالم حسب تنشئتنا له

كثيرا منا نهمل أطفالنا دون أن ندرى بحجه الانشغال فى المuيشه الصعبه

وكل من الأب والأم يلقى مسؤليه الأهتمام بالطفل على الآخر

للكنيسه دور وللأسره دورا آخر

ولا يمكن أن نقلل من شأن كل دور من الأدوار

فالكنيسه
 يجب أن تدرس جيدا فى مدارس الأحد والخدمه

كم عدد الخدام  المهتمين بالطفوله وهل عددهم 

يكفى , وهل لديهم الأستعداد الفعلى لهذه الخدمه 

المهمه جدا بل والصعبه

وعلى الأسره

مساعده الكنيسه . بمتابعه الطفل فى البيت وما حصل عليه

من معلومات فى مدارس الأحد لتدعمها وتثبتها فى الطفل

كاهتمامهم بالدروس المدرسيه

بالضبط

أى تطبيق ما أخذه الطفل نظريا فى مدارس الأحد

تطبيقه عمليا
ميثال

الطفل أخذ فى مدارس الأحد اليوم

لا تكذب

فتغرس الأسره وتوضح لطفلها

بأسلوب بسيط معنى الكذب وتطبق هذا بأن تقول له 

فاكر لما عملت كذا .... هذا بيكون كذب

ويجب على الكنيسه والأسره

أن تنزل لمستوى الطفل وعقليته

الرب يبارككم  جميعا

النهيســـــــــى

​


----------



## سور (24 مارس 2010)

اطفالنا وزنه غاليه يهبها لنا الله 
شكراااا النهيسى للموضوع المهم جدا جدا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

فعلا يا نهيسى 

كلام سليم جداااااااااا

المفروض المتابعه من البنت والكنيسه

وتطبيق دروس مدارس ا لاحد عمليا 

لانهم جزء لايتجزء الاتنين بيكلموا بعض 

لان فى ناس بترم اللوم على الكنيسه او المدرسه 

بل بالعكس المتابعه اليوميه ضروريه والبيت عليه عامل كبير

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*منتهى الشكر ليكم

العدرا تبارككم

آمين​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا يا نهيسى
> 
> كلام سليم جداااااااااا
> 
> ...


*مرور رائع جدا

شكرا أختناالغاليه 

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------

